# Logitech Quickcam USB -- too slow!!

## voidzero

Does anyone have experience with the Logitech Quickcam USB? The refreshrate is way too slow, if I move my head it fills up the screen, hehe, the colors are too ugly too... Anyone spare clues?

----------

## Nebajoth

Support for this device under Linux is still sketchy.

I have one too.  :Smile: 

----------

## voidzero

3 months later. Any suggestions?

----------

## SlCKB0Y

hey is there a ebuild for these drivers?

i ask because the driver i downloaded from the homepage wont compile on my system. im using gentoo 1.4 so i thought it might be gcc3.x

here is the output from make

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05a# make
> 
> cc -I/usr/src/linux/drivers/usb -I/usr/src/linux/include -include /usr/src/linux/include/linux/config.h  -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -fomit-frame-pointer  -pipe -DMODULE -D__KERNEL__  -c quickcam.c
> ...

 

----------

## oniony

I have a Logitech Quickcam Notebook (not pro) and I'm using the Quickcam Express driver (stable).  Took me a while to get it working but now that it is, I'm getting the exact same problem -- a fps of under 1!  Not ideal but at least it works.  I'm hoping to set up a security system using ZoneMinder but I'm not sure if the burglars would be willing to pose for 5 seconds in front of the camera for the picture to stabilise.

If anyone has any ideas how to make it go a little faster than I'd be very happy to receive them.  It could just be the driver but it does run a lot faster at half size in gqcam so perhaps it's configuration.

As for getting it to work, I had to recompile the Kernel with Linux for Windows as a module (it was built in before) and add a few other modules as per this post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=28533&highlight=quickcam.  Running the driver's script then created the devices (/dev/video0 and /dev/v4l/video0).  I had no build problems.

----------

